# Wrap Adaptor



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2014)

I want one of theses!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 21, 2014)

That's cool as hell. I love gadgets so I'll be getting one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2014)

a friend made his own. I don't remember how. I'll ask him.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2014)

Mine came in today so I gave it a test run and must say this is a great tool!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 28, 2014)

That looks damned cool. Practical idea.


----------

